# RST Omega-T RL 100 mm



## bollo99 (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich liebäugel mit der Anschaffung eines Rades in welchem die o.g. Gabel verbaut ist.
Das Rad ist ein Black Raider Ltd 2010 von Focus. An diesem Rad reizt mich die HS33 Bremse.
Nun bin ich weder ein Kenner der Szene noch ein Downhill Fahrer. Ich kann die Nehmerqualitäten der Gabel überhaupt nicht einschätzen. Wie ist der Einsatzbereich der Gabel zu nennen?
Ich fahre viel mit meinem Rad. Auch mal durch etwas unwegiges Gelände, allerdings dann immer recht genügsam. Mit meiner uralt Rock Shox Judy bin ich jedenfalls bislang klar gekommen.
Also wenn ihr mir ein paar nähere Infos zu der RST Omega geben könntet, wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (26. August 2010)

Hallo bollo99,

danke für das Interess an unserem meist verkauften Produkt, der RST Omega.
Vorab - die Gabel hat bei dem renomierten Prüflabor EFBe die Top Performance Norm für MTBs erfüllt 
Die Gabel wie sie in dem Rad eingesetzt ist, ist klassisch aufgebaut, d.h als Federmedium Stahlfeder, als Dämpfungsmedium eine fest verpresste Ölkartusche. Der Aufbau bietet den Vorteil exzellente Notlaufeigenschaften zu bieten, dh. sollte die Dämpferkartusche nicht mehr funktionieren, kann man die Gabel zur Not auch ohne diese (mit etwas mehr Umsicht) weiter  benutzen.







Die RST Omega ist also ein Dauerläufer mit guten Nehmer Qualitäten.

Sollten dennoch Probleme auftreten, stehen RST Europa und Paul Lange für die weitere Betreuung und Ersatzteilversorgung nach dem Kauf zur Verfügung.
Wie schon öfter erwähnt, wollen und dürfen wir niemanden mit seinen Problemen allein dastehen lassen.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bollo99 (26. August 2010)

Herzlichen Dank für diese ausführliche Antwort. Perfekt.


----------



## mr.j0e (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich klink mich mal in diesen Thread ein bzw beleb den vom neuen.
Ich habe auch eine RST Omega, welche als OEM-Teil verbaut war, ca. ein halbes Jahr alt. 
Nach wenigen Wochen der Nutzung war an den Standrohren die Beschichtung teilweise ab. Ansprechverhalten ist ebenfalls seltsam. Mit 75kg Fahrergewicht kann ich maximal 30mm einfedern, sprich entweder ist eine viel zu harte Feder verbaut oder an der Gabel ist was.
Jetzt meine Frage: Was für Federhärten verbaut ihr für die OEM-Gabeln und wenns nicht daran liegt kann ich die Gabel auf Garantie einfach einschicken und reparieren lassen oder muss das über den Händler laufen (mit dem hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht deswegen bin ich da nicht unbedingt scharf drauf)?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo mr.j0e,

die schwarze Beschichtung gibt leider immer wieder Anlass zur Kritik, weswegen praktisch kein Gabelhersteller diese seitdem im günstigen Segment anbietet. 
Das OEM Standardsetup ist auf die Gewichtsklasse 80Kg abgestimmt - bei der beschriebenen Gabel ist denke ich hohe innere Reibung für die schlechte Funktion verantwortlich.
Auch wir kommen unseren Kunden bei Problemen gerne entgegen, die Gabel soll ja nicht zum Ärgernis des stolzen Neuradbestizers werden.
Auf den Weg über die Händler müssen wir jedoch bestehen, anders ist das ganze nicht abwickelbar!
Good news: es muss kein spezieller Händler sein, ein Blick auf die Paul Lange Homepage kann Alternativen aufzeigen -> Service -> Händlersuche 

Wir schauen uns dann die gabel an und tauschen ggf. gegen ein neues Modell.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## chriam (6. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zur RST Omega-T RL 100.
Diese Gabel ist mit Herstellerlabel von Focus und RST an einem FOCUS Cypress Disc verbaut. Nach mehrmaligen Versuchen die Scheibenbremse (TEKTRO Auriga Comp 180)
einzustellen stellte ich fest das eine vernünftige Einstellung der Vorderradbremse unmöglich ist, da sich die Gabel bei jeder Kurvenfahrt dermaßen verwindet das die Bremsen immer schleifen. Die Federung der Gabel ist nicht zu beanstanden. Diese Verwindung der Gabel stellte ich fest als ich das Rad "auf den Kopf" stellte und am Laufrad durch Druck die Kurvenkräfte simulierte.
Ist dieses Verhalten in der Preisklasse der RST Omega normal oder ist hier irgendwas defekt.

Gruß Chris

Wäre um jede Antwort dankbar.

Laufleistung des Rades ca. 800 km, nur Waldwege, keine Sprünge oder dergleichen, Baujahr 2010.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. August 2012)

Hallo chriam,

grundsätzlich belibt zu sagen, dass jede Fahrradkomponente einen gewisse Flex aufweist und aufweisen muss (aus Festigkeitsgründen) und die hier beanstandete RST Omega eine der verwindungsteifsten Gabeln inner halb des RST Programmes wie aber auch innerhalb des Marktes ist.
Die High End Gabeln sind weiter augereizt was Wanstärke und Material angeht und somit z.T. um einiges weicher.
Somit ist bei deinem Aufbau nicht die RST OMEGA das Problem sondern eher die umgebenden Komponenten. Die TEKTRO Bremse lässt kaum Spielraum zwischen Scheibe und Belägen zu und wenn vor allem das Nebenspiel am VR nicht akkurat eingestellt ist, ist Ärger vorbereitet.
Den meisten Menschen fällt so etwas meist nicht auf, die fahren mit schleifender Bremse und quietschender Kette bis das Rad auseinanderfällt 
Deswegen "begrüßen" wir hier immerhin mal deine Bedenken gegen unser Produkt...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

